# Your favourite of the following meals



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

What is your favourite?


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

What exactly is the point of your snobbish disclaimer to the pizza in particular? Why not mention curries that are actually curried? Have you ever seen a real lasagne? Thailand have just one curry?

If you are doing to be mardy here, others can also. 

(For the record, my favourite of the list is pizza loaded with SEAFOOD AND SEVEN CHEESES.)


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Why does the salmon have to be stir fried?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2013)

Mesa said:


> What exactly is the point of your snobbish disclaimer to the pizza in particular? Why not mention curries that are actually curried? Have you ever seen a real lasagne? Thailand have just one curry?
> (For the record, my favourite of the list is *pizza loaded with SEAFOOD AND SEVEN CHEESES*.)


Yes! Down boy, down !!! May I dare to ask _which_ 7 cheeses? Still, I'd gve your pizza a 'green light', no doubts about it.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2013)

GreenMamba said:


> Why does the salmon have to be stir fried?


Something to do to look 'cool' whilst cooking and sipping that cool, crisp white wine. A Riesling? I think not! A Pinot Grigio? Dunno. Damn, you got me, what wine to drink whilst stir frying the salmon?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Aren't these polls getting a bit personal?

I answered "steak," by the way, and I prefer surf-and-turf if you ever want to buy me dinner.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

The more meat, the better. Steak. And a big one please.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

TalkingHead said:


> Something to do to look 'cool' whilst cooking and sipping that cool, crisp white wine. A Riesling? I think not! A Pinot Grigio? Dunno. Damn, you got me, what wine to drink whilst stir frying the salmon?


How about sake? (Not technically a wine, but it'll have the same effect on your brain...)


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

I prefer my pizza lightly dressed. Heaping on the toppings too enthusiastically will cause the dough to steam instead of baking properly. 

Presumably the snobby disclaimer is to distinguish home-made from delivery pizza, which is barely recognisable as the same dish. (Delivery pizza is still a perfectly good dish, of course, just quite different.)

Stir-frying seems like a weird way to treat salmon to me, but I'm a vegetarian so what do I know?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2013)

Kopachris said:


> How about sake? (Not technically a wine, but it'll have the same effect on your brain...)


You Sir (or Madam), are not a cook!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2013)

ahammel said:


> I prefer my pizza lightly dressed. Heaping on the toppings too enthusiastically will cause the dough to steam instead of baking properly.
> 
> Presumably the snobby disclaimer is to distinguish home-made from delivery pizza, which is barely recognisable as the same dish. (Delivery pizza is still a perfectly good dish, of course, just quite different.)
> 
> *Stir-frying seems like a weird way to treat salmon to me, but I'm a vegetarian so what do I know?*


You know nothing, Sir, nothing! Stir frying salmon (I'm not saying I do this often) is a matter of seconds, as is the whole technique of stir frying. Steamed is better, I grant you.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Kopachris said:


> How about sake? (Not technically a wine, but it'll have the same effect on your brain...)


In terms of production its more of a beer, but gastronomically good sake is closer white wine. (Bad sake is closer to lighter fluid.)

I've drunk sake that has entered and won wine competitions.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2013)

Kopachris said:


> How about sake? (Not technically a wine, but it'll have the same effect on your brain...)


L'enfer, c'est les autres? Mais non, mon cher, c'est ceux qui cuisinent avec du saké, merde alors!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

GreenMamba said:


> Why does the salmon have to be stir fried?


How disgusting !!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> Aren't these polls getting a bit personal?
> 
> I answered "steak," by the way, and I prefer surf-and-turf if you ever want to buy me dinner.


Why,who are they cooking?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

SiegendesLicht said:


> The more meat, the better. Steak. And a big one please.


You should be living in Texas.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ahammel said:


> I prefer my pizza lightly dressed. Heaping on the toppings too enthusiastically will cause the dough to steam instead of baking properly.
> 
> Presumably the snobby disclaimer is to distinguish home-made from delivery pizza, which is barely recognisable as the same dish. (Delivery pizza is still a perfectly good dish, of course, just quite different.)
> 
> Stir-frying seems like a weird way to treat salmon to me, but I'm a vegetarian so what do I know?


The whole thing is that North American Pizza is now a genre on its own.
Real Italian thin crust with anchovies is much preferable ,but the general population prefer the deep pan muck.
What do you expect from a nation that produced McDonalds ?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

moody said:


> The whole thing is that North American Pizza is now a genre on its own.
> Real Italian thin crust with anchovies is much preferable ,but the general population prefer the deep pan muck.
> What do you expect from a nation that produced McDonalds ?


"North American" pizza is a meaningless generality. Even out here in the hinterland there are pizzerias that specialize in Sicilian and in Greek pizzas (the Greeks still call it 'pizza', because otherwise who would know?).


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

ptr said:


>


Glass of warm water & a piece of white bread, for dipping.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Kleinzeit said:


> Glass of warm water & a piece of white bread, for dipping.
> 
> View attachment 18068


You just cant help loving those Zealots, means more pork for me! :tiphat:

/ptr


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Wouldn't it have been easier to ask people about their favourite foods instead of constructing this totally arbitrary list of options, including that staple foodstuff "Nothing"?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Crudblud said:


> Wouldn't it have been easier to ask people about their favourite foods instead of constructing this totally arbitrary list of options, including that staple foodstuff "Nothing"?


But _C_, that wouldn't be a poll.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Ok were is the option for BBQ ribs bacon and roasted vegitables with a great red wine sauce?


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

"Nothing" is an immediate contender for greatest poll option of all time.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> Wouldn't it have been easier to ask people about their favourite foods instead of constructing this totally arbitrary list of options, including that staple foodstuff "Nothing"?


No votes for that one yet. Apparently we don't have any Franciscan monks posting here.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> But _C_, that wouldn't be a poll.


And what a shame that would have been!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

So far I'm the lone salad voter. I'm a sucker for a good one. 

Once I was serving in an organization's board, the only male in a group of women. After three months, they all looked at me as the proverbial conundrum wrapped in an enigma, because I consistently ordered salads. It was then that I figured out, it doesn't take that much to get women to notice you. I wish I knew that when I was younger.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> "North American" pizza is a meaningless generality. Even out here in the hinterland there are pizzerias that specialize in Sicilian and in Greek pizzas (the Greeks still call it 'pizza', because otherwise who would know?).


No,No,No,I was talking about the thing itself. There are lots of real Italian places here (not Greek pizzas as far as know).
So N.American pizzas are a different article and really sludgy, so when somebody mentions pizzas I ask do they mean real or American style . Do you get my drift if not it really doesn't matter in the scheme of things.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

The choices all have something that doesn't appeal; I'd like a (gluten-free) pasta dish other than Spaghetti Bolognese, or salmon done a different way, or a Chicken dish (?Risotto) other than Chicken Korma. So I'm going to have to vote for something 'unobjectionable', which will be a 'plain roast'. But I hardly ever eat it. If others are voting on the same sort of basis, what will the poll actually be telling anyone about what we like to eat?

Just wondering!


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

As a veggie, who doesn't feel like a salad, it's cold and raining here at the moment
It doesn't leave me a lot of choice?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Steak! I eat it rarely, on special occasions, but it's my pick from the list. And my parents know how to cook it very well on the grill.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Ingenue said:


> The choices all have something that doesn't appeal; I'd like a (gluten-free) pasta dish other than Spaghetti Bolognese, or salmon done a different way, or a Chicken dish (?Risotto) other than Chicken Korma. So I'm going to have to vote for something 'unobjectionable', which will be a 'plain roast'. But I hardly ever eat it. If others are voting on the same sort of basis, what will the poll actually be telling anyone about what we like to eat?
> 
> Just wondering!


Good point. One of my favorite meals is slow-cooked pot roast of beef with the veggies that are cooked with it. After my brother died and left me 'cooking for one', that's just another pleasant memory. We could make two suppers of it; now I could make two suppers and throw a lot away. I was not raised to throw food away.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Good point. One of my favorite meals is slow-cooked pot roast of beef with the veggies that are cooked with it. After my brother died and left me 'cooking for one', that's just another pleasant memory. We could make two suppers of it; now I could make two suppers and throw a lot away. I was not raised to throw food away.


It sounds delicious!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Ingenue said:


> It sounds delicious!


You have _Taggart_ to assist in the eating. There is no fancy recipe, just meat and veggies, a slow-cooker or the back of a wood stove, and about 8 hours until the meat pulls apart easily with a fork. 200 degrees F. works fine, because after 8 hours the whole thing has been at that temperature long enough to kill the 'bugs'. Go light on the salt, pepper on the plate.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

TalkingHead said:


> L'enfer, c'est les autres? Mais non, mon cher, c'est ceux qui cuisinent avec du saké, merde alors!


You mentioned looking cool and sipping white wine, so I wasn't aware you were cooking with it...


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> So far I'm the lone salad voter. I'm a sucker for a good one.


I'm a big fan of Turkish/Greek salad, but I doubt that's what the OP had in mind. I'd chose fish if steamed fish was an option.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

This is about as dumb a poll as I've ever seen...yeah, I like all those foods...and hundreds more!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Nothing really compares to a medium-rare tenderloin.


----------



## JohannesBrahms (Apr 22, 2013)

You can't beat a good burger.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

pizza day today.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

I have no idea what "tikka masala" means, but I saw the word "lamb", and that's good enough for me!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I have no idea what "tikka masala" means, but I saw the word "lamb", and that's good enough for me!


It's a type of curry.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah, the lamb is my choice as well; I love Indian food. Although I am of Italian heritage, so I've had authentic Italian pizza many times (with basil, olive oil, and mozzarella) and it's definitely better than most New York-style pizza in my opinion, but that kind is valid pizza too.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

_*foodies!*_
..............................


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Continuing in the fine tradition of uber-gourmet Mr. Creosote, 'I'll 'ave the lot...'


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Mesa said:


> What exactly is the point of your snobbish disclaimer to the pizza in particular? Why not mention curries that are actually curried? Have you ever seen a real lasagne? Thailand have just one curry?
> 
> If you are doing to be mardy here, others can also.
> 
> (For the record, my favourite of the list is pizza loaded with SEAFOOD AND SEVEN CHEESES.)


What is a curry that is actually curried for goodness sake?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I have no idea what "tikka masala" means, but I saw the word "lamb", and that's good enough for me!


It is lamb that has been cooked in a tandoor (clay oven) and then covered in a special curry sauce--great stuff!


----------

